
Are you tired of being google's guinea pig? - yaacovtp

======
yaacovtp
First it was the links for different search types bouncing all other the page.
Then there was the automatic customized searches. What if I wanted to see what
the general public sees? Now I'm getting news links 4 or 5 results down the
search page.

I don't care how if their algorithms are better the anyone else's.
Functionally, it's broken for me.

What's your favorite non google powered search engine?

~~~
rksprst
Right now its yahoo for me. Switched 2 days ago (from google) after getting
fed up with the way google handles privacy and how it seems also its new
products just want more and more information about me. Pretty soon google
would want to map my DNA as well.

~~~
bls
You switched from Google to Yahoo for privacy reasons? Yahoo! has already
demonstrated their total lack of ethics regarding privacy by helping the
Chinese jail thought criminals. Whereas, Google has designed all its systems
and its business models to ensure that it does not need to cooperate with
horrible regimes.

Also, Yahoo! happily shared its users' information with the U.S. government
upon request (when not even legally obligated to do so), whereas Google went
to court to fight for its users' privacy.

~~~
rksprst
I'm a lot less worried about having my information given away to the
government than I am of a company trying to create a database of all the data
in the world. Which is what google seems to want to do.

Yes, yahoo has given away information before (in China). But I'd still rather
switch to a company that does not want to collect every single piece of data
about me (be it my email, rss feeds, search history, or even the files on my
computer - google desktop search).

~~~
MobileDigit
You're fine with information being given to thieves and murderers but not to a
company that wants to improve your experience so you'll voluntarily give it
more money?

